# Suspend/hibernate in linux?

## Detho9000

Hey everyone...

I'd really like to start using linux and my friend has had great success with gentoo, so I thought I'd give it a try.

My test machine will be my IBM T30 laptop.  From what I've been reading, the IBMs are great linux machines.

I'm jumping head long into this by making linux the only OS on my laptop.  However, the only way it's going to work for me if there's quick shutdown/hibernate/suspend features.  I can't be waiting forever for linux to bootup and shutdown.  I need to be able to close the lid and have it either shutdown quickly or just suspend/hibernate and then when I hit the powerbutton, it needs to be at the login prompt in less than 30 seconds.

So I guess my question is, does linux support suspend/hibernate features and is it reliable?

-Detho

----------

## PMT

What kernel...=)

I'm using the 2.4 kernel, and while there is an option in my kernel's config for suspend/hibernate, since I'm running a desktop, and it was labeled experimental, I haven't tried it.

I believe, though, that it probably is more stable in newer kernels. So try it and see...the worst case is you have to reboot. =)

----------

## int2str

It largely depends on the notebook...

I was running on a Sony Vaio SR5k before and all was well. The notebook handled the suspend/resume in hardware and I could just open and close the lid at will without any problems. No Linux configuration necessary.

Now I bought a new Compaq Presario notebook and things are not well anymore. The notebook does not properly suspend by itself, so I have to use Linux's suspend features, which - to put it mildly - bite. Neither "suspend-to-ram" nor "suspend-to-disk" work to *any* satisfaction, so shutting down and rebooting is my only choice by now.

I've heard good things about Thinkpads, so I assume your case will be more like my first experience.

Cheers,

    André

----------

## TheMoog

Look at swsusp.sf.net

This is practically sorted for kernel 2.4, version 2.0 should be released next week I think.  Don't be tempted to run the 1.x series the 2.0rcX series are far better.  Just read the documentation and it is straightforward.

----------

## yamakawa

The latest 2.0-check is realeased and will be 2.0 soon. Just FYI.

----------

## yamakawa

Finally we got official release of 2.0!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## noleti

sorry for raising the dead:

may work for all ibm notebooks: my Post in an other thread

----------

